# ABSCHIED von einen sehr gute Freund und AB Mitglied



## Stulle (6. April 2018)

*Angler Tot geborgen*

http://m.kn-online.de/Lokales/Ostho...Ostholstein-Angler-tot-in-der-Ostsee-entdeckt


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Angler Tot geborgen [emoji54]*

Ohhhhh .. wie schrecklich ... auch wenn nicht persönlich bekannt, macht sowas immer wieder betroffen ... Beileid


----------



## Taxidermist (6. April 2018)

*AW: Angler Tot geborgen [emoji54]*

Ich habe es heute auch schon an anderer Stelle gelesen.
Mein Beileid an Freunde und Angehörige.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich Kleinbootfahrer zumindest nach Wetter und Sicherheitvorkehrungen richten, bevor sie für ein paar Fische ihr Leben riskieren! 

Jürgen


----------



## Trollegrund (6. April 2018)

*Angler Tot geborgen *

Mein Beileid den Hinterbliebenen! Schlimm aber mich wundert leider garnichts bzw wundere ich mich das nicht viel mehr passiert wenn ich sehe wann und wie und womit die Leute in See stechen. Bei unserer örtlichen ehrenamtlichen DGzRS Station laufen bis zu 3/4 aller Einsätze (es waren auch schon 8 am Tag) wegen Anglern auf. 5 Tote Angler in einen Jahr ist der traurige Negativ Rekord. Wenn es um Fisch geht schaltet alles was noch an Restverstand vorhanden ist ab. Ein paar Beispiele..... es gibt einen Parkplatz direkt am Wasser, dort ist eine kleine natürliche Slipstelle. Der einzige Grund für diese Lücke zum Strand ist das es ansonsten im weiten Umfeld keine andere Möglichkeit gibt für THW Feuerwehr usw im Fall der Fälle ein Boot zu Wasser zu bringen. An genau diesem Strand haben wir aber auch schon Badegäste suchen bzw ertrunkene Kinder bergen müssen. Nun ist es aber so das sich um diesen Parkplatz bzw die Slipstelle eine regelrechte Schlauchboot Szene gebildet hat. Die Leute karren die unvorstellbaresten Gefährte zu Wasser. Egal ob Nord Ost 4 Minus Grade völlig egal auf Klapphängern und Autodächern werden Massen an Gefährten angekarrt. Manche schieben mittlerweile dort schon GKK Boote über den Steinstrand machen sich lieber ihren Gelcoat kaputt als ein paar Kilometer weiter 9 Euro für eine vernünftige Slip zu bezahlen. Ich habe schon mitte Februar Leute angesprochen deren Schlauchboot laut zischte und offensichtlich ein Leck hatte. Antwort: Ja wissen wir haben einen Camping Kompressor mit und pumpen immer mal nach! Ah Ok dann ist ja alles gut!!??  Anderen ist schon auf See der Museumreife Motor auseinander gefallen. Andere fahren bei Nebel ohne Kompass Plotter usw raus sind nach 30m nicht mehr zu sehen und hoffen der Nebel löst sich im laufe des Tages auf. Wie oft schon Leute anriefen Sie wissen nicht wo Sie sind aber es ist ungefähr 10m tief. Was soll man da noch sagen. Ich mein die Retter sind Bäcker Maurer Elektriker usw mit Familien und opfern ihre Freizeit und riskieren unendgeldlich ihr eigenes Leben. Ich hab schon Leute in der Slip angesprochen ob Sie wirklich raus fahren wollen.....die Brecher schlagen schon über die Hafenmole...... Antwort: geht doch noch! Rückantwort: Da wo ihr grad steht wurden schon einige in Tüten verpackt die auch vorher gesagt haben geht doch noch.......die Ostsee ist ein Tollhaus und Dorfteich geworden. Leute fahren mit E-Motor am Schlauchboot welches vorher an der Tanke oder Souvenir Shop gekauft wurde zur See und wundern sich warum sich das Boot auf der Heimreise bei ablandigem Wind kein Meter in Richtung Ufer bewegt. Belly Boot Fahrer über 40 Kilometer vom Startpunkt entfernt mitten auf der Ostsee eingesammelt usw usw usw...... das ganze hat eventuell wenig mit dem aktuellen Fall zu tun aber es wird nicht die letzte derartige Meldung sein. Leider! Aber wie mir mal ein Mitfahrer sagte, reg dich nicht auf..... in Deutschland darf jeder selbst entscheiden wie er sich umbringt. Einfach mal drüber nachdenken was einem der Fisch wert ist und was man seinen Hinterbliebenen antut. Grüße


----------



## Hering 58 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Angler Tot geborgen [emoji54]*

Auch gerade im Radio gehört.
Mein Beileid an Freunde und Angehörige.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. April 2018)

*AW: Angler Tot geborgen [emoji54]*

@Trollegrund, danke für diesen Erfahrungsbericht, aus erster Hand!

Jürgen


----------



## raubangler (6. April 2018)

*AW: Angler Tot geborgen*

War wohl ein Bellyboat.
https://www.shz.de/regionales/poliz...eblos-aus-der-ostsee-geborgen-id19510471.html

Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Angler Tot geborgen*

Oh man, das ist wirklich schlimm für die Hinterbliebenen.  Danke Trollegrund für deine Schilderungen,  man kann nicht oft genug auf die Risiken hinweisen und wird oft genug gerade die nicht erreichen, die es betrifft.


----------



## Jirko (6. April 2018)

*AW: Angler Tot geborgen*

hallo,

auf bitten der witwe des verstorbenen bitte ich alle eindringlichst, jegliche kommentare zum umstand dieses schrecklichen geschehnisses zu unterlassen... bei dem verstorbenen handelt es sich um einen langjährigen boardie und absolut professionellen angler!

bitte nehmt rücksicht auf die witwe und die hinterbliebenen...

danke sehr...


----------



## Stulle (6. April 2018)

*AW: Angler Tot geborgen*

Oh dann übermittelt bitte mein Beileid, ich bin vor Dahme auch mal in eine brenzlige Situation geraten.


----------



## Vanner (6. April 2018)

*AW: Angler Tot geborgen*

Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Rosi (6. April 2018)

*AW: Angler Tot geborgen*

_Mod: Gelöscht. Du hast zwar gegen keine Boardregel verstoßen, aber aus Respekt vorm Verstorbenen und den Hinterbliebenen sollten wir derzeit nicht spekulieren. Danke für Dein Verständnis. _

Mein Beileid, ich wünsche der Witwe viel Kraft für die kommende Zeit und sende einen Gruß in den Anglerhimmel.


----------



## Schutenpiet (7. April 2018)

*AW: Angler Tot geborgen*

Moin,
als langjähriger Bellyboatangler auch von mir herzliches Beileid an die Angehörigen, Kraft und Hoffnung für dieses schwere Zeit.

Piet


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. April 2018)

*AW: Angler Tot geborgen*

Ich werde einen langjährigen Freund vermissen.
Den Hinterbliebenen mein aufrichtiges Beileid.


----------



## sprogoe (7. April 2018)

*AW: Angler Tot geborgen*

Das ist echt sehr traurig und ich spreche den Hinterbliebenen mein aufrichtiges Beileid aus.

In aufrichtiger Anteilnahme
Siggi




*[FONT=&quot]Denk´Dir ein Bild - weites Meer,
ein Segelschiff setzt seine weißen Segel
und gleitet hinaus in die See.
Du siehst, wie es kleiner und kleiner wird,
wo Wasser und Himmel sich treffen, verschwindet es.
Da sagt jemand: "Nun ist es gegangen!"
Ein anderer sagt: "Nein, es kommt!"
Der Tot ist ein Horizont und ein Horizont ist nichts anderes, als die Grenze unseres Sehens.
Wenn wir um einen Menschen trauern,
freuen sich andere,
die, die ihn hinter dieser Grenze wiedersehen![/FONT]*


----------



## Ossipeter (8. April 2018)

*AW: Angler Tot geborgen*

R.I.P Horst. Ich hoffe du bist im Anglerhimmel deiner Träume. Kurz bemerken möchte ich, dass es sich nicht um ein Bellyboot, sondern um ein Kajak gehandelt hat. Danke Jirko für deine klaren Worte.


----------



## bacalo (8. April 2018)

*AW: Angler Tot geborgen*

Mein Beileid und mein Mitgefühl gehört den Angehörigen.....

_Der Wind hat sich gedreht, und die Flut kommt herein,
Dunkelgrau mit einem silbrigen Schein.
Und über die Mole, da fliegt schon die Gischt,
wenn die Welle aufläuft und die Brise auffrischt.
Mit einem Mal füll´n sich die Priele im Sand.
Der Wind stemmt Treibgut und Schaum vor sich her.
Es ist da, das gewaltige ewige Meer. _


----------



## Oyabun (9. April 2018)

*AW: Angler Tot geborgen*

Er fischt jetzt in Walhalla! 
Vielleicht sehen wir uns im nächsten Leben. 

Ruhe in Frieden. 

LG 
Dirk


----------



## tonnetto (9. April 2018)

Vermisster Angler tot in der Ostsee gefunden
06.04.18 08:59

Am frühen Freitagmorgen ist ein Angler tot aus der Ostsee geborgen worden. Seine Familie hatte ihn als vermisst gemeldet, nachdem er mit einem Schlauchboot am Donnerstagmittag in See gestochen war.

Dahme - Ein vermisster 56-jähriger Angler ist tot aus der Ostsee geborgen worden. Die Leiche wurde am frühen Freitagmorgen östlich des Leuchtturms Dahmeshöved in der Lübecker Bucht im Kreis Ostholstein gefunden, wie die Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger mitteilte. In der Nacht war eine Suche mit neun Schiffen und Booten, zwei Hubschraubern und einem Flugzeug bei starkem Wellengang erfolglos geblieben. Die Familie des Mannes hatte den 56-Jährigen am Donnerstagabend als vermisst gemeldet. Der erfahrene Angler war mit einem Schlauchboot am Donnerstagmittag in See gestochen.


----------



## tonnetto (9. April 2018)

*AW: ABSCHIED von einen sehr gute Freund und AB Mitglied*

ich möchte mich an diese Stelle von unsere gute Freund und Angler kollege Horst ( Salmonelle) mich verabschieden. Wie seiner Familie mir mitteilte, war er mit sein Kajak, wie so oft,am Donnerstag nachmittag  in der Ostsee bei Dahm unterwegs... als er am Abend nicht nach hause kam  würde ein groß such aktion gestartet.. erst am Freitag morgen würde die Leiche gefunden. Der Kajak, war bis gestern noch nicht zu finden. Die Tode Ursache ist noch nicht geklärt. 
in 10 tage wollten wir, wie seit  8 Jahren ,gemeinsam nach Norwegen reisen.

Ich trauere im Stille!!!

Bitte an diese Stelle keine Kommentare zu sicherheit oder sonstige. NUR Stille teilnahme!!!
Ich danke Euch.

HORST WIR VERMISSEN DICH..


----------



## rob (9. April 2018)

*AW: ABSCHIED von einen sehr gute Freund und AB Mitglied*

oh mann nein!
R.I.P. horst


----------



## harbec (9. April 2018)

*AW: ABSCHIED von einen sehr gute Freund und AB Mitglied*

R.  I.  P.


----------



## sunny (9. April 2018)

*AW: Angler Tot geborgen*

Auch von mir mein herzlichen Beileid an die Angehörigen.

Kann mich gut daran erinnern, wie wir in Kühlungsborn bei nem Bierchen über das Fischen auf Heilbutt in Norge philosophiert haben.


----------



## Franky (9. April 2018)

*AW: ABSCHIED von einen sehr gute Freund und AB Mitglied*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid den Hinterbliebenen!
Horschti - mok goot....


----------



## Georg Baumann (9. April 2018)

*AW: ABSCHIED von einen sehr gute Freund und AB Mitglied*

Da schnürt es mir das Herz zusammen. Mein tief empfundenes Beileid den Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. April 2018)

*AW: ABSCHIED von einen sehr gute Freund und AB Mitglied*

Ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben.
Was war das für ein aufrichtiger und netter Mensch ins da von uns gegangen.
Mein aufrichtiges Beileid den Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Angler Tot geborgen*



Jirko schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> auf bitten der witwe des verstorbenen bitte ich alle eindringlichst, jegliche kommentare zum umstand dieses schrecklichen geschehnisses zu unterlassen... bei dem verstorbenen handelt es sich um einen langjährigen boardie und absolut professionellen angler!
> 
> ...


_
Mod: Gelöscht aus Achtung vor dem Verstorbenen und den Hinterbliebenen. _


----------



## Stulle (9. April 2018)

*AW: Angler Tot geborgen*

_Mod: Zitat gelöscht. 

Mod: Beitrag gelöscht. Du hast zwar gegen keine Boardregel verstoßen, aber Spekulationen gehören hier aus Rücksicht nicht hin. Danke für Dein Verständnis!_


----------



## Double2004 (9. April 2018)

*AW: ABSCHIED von einen sehr gute Freund und AB Mitglied*

Mein herzlichstes Beileid den Hinterbliebenen!


----------



## Ossipeter (9. April 2018)

*AW: ABSCHIED von einen sehr gute Freund und AB Mitglied*



tonnetto schrieb:


> ich möchte mich an diese Stelle von unsere gute Freund und Angler kollege Horst ( Salmonelle) mich verabschieden. Wie seiner Familie mir mitteilte, war er mit sein Kajak, wie so oft,am Donnerstag nachmittag  in der Ostsee bei Dahm unterwegs... als er am Abend nicht nach hause kam  würde ein groß such aktion gestartet.. erst am Freitag morgen würde die Leiche gefunden. Der Kajak, war bis gestern noch nicht zu finden. Die Tode Ursache ist noch nicht geklärt.
> in 10 tage wollten wir, wie seit  8 Jahren ,gemeinsam nach Norwegen reisen.
> 
> Ich trauere im Stille!!!
> ...



Danke Francesco, bin auch voll geschockt. Ich trauere und bete für die Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## ollidi (9. April 2018)

*AW: ABSCHIED von einen sehr gute Freund und AB Mitglied*

Ich bin auch völlig geschockt...
Auch von mir das aufrichtigstes Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.

Ich habe Horst auch als netten, aufgeschlossenen und absolut professionellen Angler kennengelernt.

Horst. Du warst ein sehr feiner Kerl!!!


----------



## Salziges Silber (10. April 2018)

*AW: ABSCHIED von einen sehr gute Freund und AB Mitglied*

mein beileid!
gute reise horst!



ps.: an die neuen macher des anglerboard... 
m.e. wäre es endlich an der zeit für die schaffung eines erinnerungsthread für verstorbene boardmitglieder.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. April 2018)

*AW: ABSCHIED von einen sehr gute Freund und AB Mitglied*

Mein herzliches Beileid seiner Familie und seinen Freunden.


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. April 2018)

*AW: ABSCHIED von einen sehr gute Freund und AB Mitglied*

An die Hinterbliebenen mein aufrichtiges Beileid.

Und für dich lieber Horst:
Gute Reise in die unendlichen Weiten des Friedens! |engel:


----------



## C.K. (10. April 2018)

*AW: ABSCHIED von einen sehr gute Freund und AB Mitglied*

Horst war ein Angler durch und durch und ich wünsche Ihm, dort wo er jetzt ist, immer einen dicken Fisch am Haken!

Ich selbst war 2009 mit ihm in Norwegen, wo auch dieses Bild entstanden ist.







Ich wünsche den Angehörigen mein herzlichstes Beileid in diesen schweren Stunden.


----------



## MFGI (11. April 2018)

*AW: ABSCHIED von einen sehr gute Freund und AB Mitglied*

Auch ich kannte Horst von früheren AB Meerforellen- und Bellyboattreffen.
Ich habe ihn als erfahrenen und versierten Angler kennengelernt, sowie als netten und liebenswerten Menschen.
Mein tiefstes Mitgefühl gilt daher seiner Familie.
Mach`s gut Junge....


----------



## Achim_68 (11. April 2018)

*AW: ABSCHIED von einen sehr gute Freund und AB Mitglied*

Mach et jot, leeve Jong!


----------

